# Jigmaster 500



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

Does anyone know why the right side of my spool is rubbing against the bridge. didnt know if this has happened to anyone and know how to fix it.


----------



## eroskain (Apr 20, 2009)

your frame might of twisted, or the bridge assembly might be sticking out to far, check to see if the screws are tighten all the way, try posting some pics, I had a similar problem once the left side of the spool was rubbing against one of the rings, turns out the ring was bent so I had to straighten it and sand the inner side of it as well... fixed the problem, now it spins true.... well hope this helps!!!!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

It could be caused by a myriad of problems! The easiest fix is to send it to me, pay the postage to and from, and I'll diagnose it and fix it. Only cost to you is parts (if any) and NO LABOR, and postage, of course. Also, if I have the parts needed (spares), I won't charge you for those either. That's just something I do for the guys on here. Otherwise...you can contact Princess Anne Dist. Co. 313 Virginia Beach Blvd. Virginia Beach VA 23451 (757) 428-1000 
Queens Creek Co. Intersection Rte. 3 & 198 Cobbs Creek VA 23035 (804) 725-3889 

Wish I could give you more help, but without seeing and handling the reel, I can't give you any more advice. PM me if you need further info.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Sounds like it can't get any better then that....LOL


----------

